
Show HN: Splinch – the telepresence robot rental service - splinch
http://www.thesplinch.com/
======
splinch
The rental price will be 400$ per day, but I think we might be able to bring
it down to 300$. As per the model of telepresence robot, though we have not
talked to anyone officially we are planning on the new Double Robotics model,
and also in future on Beam Pro.

Thank you, added the favicon. If you like the idea and want to receive updates
don't forget to signup.

------
splinch
Have you ever wanted to attend an event in a different country or on the other
side of your country? But have been worried about travel, time, money and
energy expenses to schedule the trip and attend the event.

Splinch comes to rescue. Splinch is a telepresence robot rental service that
enables you to attend events at anyplace (currently only in US in Boston,
Worcester, DC, NYC) in the world from the comfort of your home or office.

We would love to have your feedback, comments and opinions on your first
impression of hearing about the service, things that can be added, concerns,
'would you pay for the service?', and any other query.

If you love the idea, don't forget to Get Splinched.

~~~
thomas4019
Do you guys deliver the robot to the event?

~~~
splinch
Yes, we will deliver the robot to the event and perform the initial setup
also.

------
chang2301
Pricing for telepresence robot on the market varies from @300 to
$15,000.[http://telepresencerobots.com/comparison](http://telepresencerobots.com/comparison)
It's good to have a rental service, but what would the rental price? What
model of telepresence robot will you offer?

BTW, you should have a favicon for your website. It looks bad on the browser
tab.

